# SAT II OR Entry Test? Urgent



## DuaM (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello, 

I am applying to medical colleges in Pakistan private and public as a foreign student (US). And I wanted to know whether I should take SAT II or go for the entry test? I haven't had a lot of time to prepare for the SAT's so I was thinking I could prepare over the summer and then take the entry tests in September . Does this sound like a good idea or do you think the SAT would be a much easier option? 

PS: I am taking the SAT subject tests in May but I have a feeling I wont be able to get above a 550


----------



## holland-x (Mar 18, 2012)

I definitely suggest taking the SAT II as I truly believe that to be the easier option. Though I didn't take the UHS Entry Test, last year I was in Pakistan and took classes at the KIPS Academy to prepare for it and found the information and detail way too overwhelming. I ended up forgetting whatever I learned and a few months later came back home and took the SAT subject tests and scored very high on them, after just a couple weeks of studying. Trust me when I say that the prep needed for SAT II is just a fraction of what you'll need if you want to do very well on the entry test.


----------



## energetic (Nov 19, 2010)

SAT is not that difficult as you think if you are an A- level student then SAT is a best option for you Entry test is suitable for those who have done FSC(Pakistani intemediate. ) To clear SAT you only need 15 days maximum to revise what you have studied in your A-S and A-level. I strongly suggest go for SAT subject test and I am sure you will get more than 550 in each subject InshaAllah.


----------



## DuaM (Apr 28, 2013)

energetic said:


> SAT is not that difficult as you think if you are an A- level student then SAT is a best option for you Entry test is suitable for those who have done FSC(Pakistani intemediate. ) To clear SAT you only need 15 days maximum to revise what you have studied in your A-S and A-level. I strongly suggest go for SAT subject test and I am sure you will get more than 550 in each subject InshaAllah.



Thank you soo much that makes me feel a lot better! Plus I am signinning up for the June SAT's as well to ensure I get a good grade. By the way do you have any idea about when medical colleges admissions begin in Pakistan?


----------



## energetic (Nov 19, 2010)

yes NUST admission willl start from ist June 2013 and will end on 31St august 2013. The reuslt of SAT must reach to them upto 15th July 2013 which I am sure if u write in June i can reach if you write in June as SAT reuslts used to decare in 21 days. Foundation university medical college (FUMC) admission starts in August ,ends in September.Wah Medical college starts in September ends in October.Dont worry you hav still plenty of time.InshAllah you will get admission anywhere. You can also try DIMC karachi which is purely for foreigners and overseas Pakistanis. Admission will start in May 2013 ends till all seats filled in .


----------



## DuaM (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks. Do you by any chance know when admissions for colleges like CMH, FMH, LMDC, sheik zayed or King Edwards start? Actually my primary goal is to go to a university in lahore


----------



## energetic (Nov 19, 2010)

I am not sure about admission in The colleges you have mentioned but most probably it will start from Ist of June 2013.


----------



## shagufta (Jan 23, 2015)

what is benifit of sat test ? plz explain........i dnt know about it plz help me n tell about sat


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

The SAT 2 chemistry is the hardest for me. Shifa college of medicine requires 650 for Americans


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

kobefan grab barrons sat 2 chemistry review book and master that. it will only take you two weeks. you will score above a 650.


----------

